# Some Bunny needs a Home



## Bre80Rai (May 21, 2010)

About a month ago my daughter was outside playing with her friends in our apartment complex, she comes in the house screaming, MOM THERES A BUNNY OUT SIDE! I asked what color it was and how big, she said black and it was small ish, so I went out there to see what was going on, apparently some kids found her and brought her home wanting to keep her but when the parents said no way they just let her go!!! SO my daughter and I, knowing she would not make it out there, spent 2 hours catching her, shes been with us for almosta month now, the only thing is I CANT KEEP HER, shes not fixed, I think she MAYBE pregnant and I have two males, one of whom is not fixed yet!!! 

My husband will kill me if I even ASK to keep her as three is too many for our small appartment. SO now, I am waiting to see if she has babies or not (should be any day now) she is nesting alot, then when they are old enough I have to find homes.....Please spread the word, I am in Southern CA near Disneyland....I would love to keep her as shes very sweet and LOVES people but I can not.

I think shes an english spot mix, not too sure, shes grown since we found her so I am sure shes under a year...maybe 6-7 months old.

Here are some pics, we are calling her Lilly:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 21, 2010)

Lily and her white tipped paw. You are a rabbit-lifesaver and caring bunner mom to take her in ~ 

Sending positive vibes the litter will be small, if she delivers. 

All fingers crossed, too, that rescues aren't packed to the rafters with intakes (most are), and every heartbeat will find a safe, devoted home.

As Pipp would say, "Good on you" for what you do (to benefit rabbits).

From angieluv :hearts, I am passing on an Angel award... :halo.

For Spending 2 hours catching her. :hug1 Plus setting up that awesome NIC resting pad. The loving hand-ON-head interaction. The comfy, dark navy towel...

TF, guardian to six dumped or stray rabbits.


----------



## Bre80Rai (May 22, 2010)

thank you so much for that!!!

Well I tried to feel her tummy today as shes gotten more testy lately and it for sure feels like somethings in there, I can even feel some moving, and not intestinal moving either! She has been laying down ALOT, usually if I come in the room she is up and wanting attention but today she does not get up unless I open the cage door, shes GOT to be preg and close to having them?????


----------



## Bre80Rai (May 22, 2010)

OH also, yes every rescue I have tried is too full already


----------



## butsy (May 22, 2010)

i hope everything works out for you !!! you are soooo nice to have taken the bunny in ! .


----------



## Bre80Rai (May 23, 2010)

thank you


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 24, 2010)

Do you think it's false pregnancy? How's Lily doing?


----------



## Bre80Rai (May 24, 2010)

Shes doing good, still no babies, not sure what to expect I have never had baby bunnies before....I dont know if it could be a faulse, that would be good, but I dont know how to tell????? LOL Yikes!


----------



## Bre80Rai (Jun 14, 2010)

GREAT NEWS.....LILLY IS NOT PREGNANT AND IS READY FOR A NEW HOME!!!! SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## Yield (Jun 14, 2010)

If only i lived close enough!


----------



## Bre80Rai (Jun 14, 2010)

I have had about 4 people interested in her but they all lied to me about having kids! why would someone do that unless the kids where mean to pets or something....I had to tell them all no so far...PEOPLE! 
Thank you Bailee! I wish I knew more bunny friendly people like everyone on here in person.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2010)

it's never easy to let one of your charges go. We've adopted out a few over the years, but I'm very adamant about requirements to own one of my fosters. Most went to former students of my wife--that way I knew they we're going to a good, responsible care giver. She looks so much like our little Bonnie did--she had a white spot under her nose and her right paw was white too. Good luck.


----------



## Bre80Rai (Jun 14, 2010)

thank you, yes...I am very picky, if people want a pet they need to be ready to treat it like part of the family, my buns get treated like my kids! 

BY the way! that profile pic is hilarious! I love it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2010)

that's Nikki when she was 4 months old--she's truly queen of the sleeping rabbits. She's a little over three now and still just flops and sleeps where ever there is a flat spot, even when we are vacuuming. As an aside, we used to have a little black bunny too, with a white right foot and just a little smudge of white under her nose. Came home one day and she was in my front yard. When I called, she came right to me like she'd known me her whole life. She was a really sweet little girl.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

Well that's good news that she isn't pregnant..she's a beautiful bunny and my fingers are crossed that you can find her a loving home.


----------



## Bre80Rai (Jun 15, 2010)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> that's Nikki when she was 4 months old--she's truly queen of the sleeping rabbits. She's a little over three now and still just flops and sleeps where ever there is a flat spot, even when we are vacuuming. As an aside, we used to have a little black bunny too, with a white right foot and just a little smudge of white under her nose. Came home one day and she was in my front yard. When I called, she came right to me like she'd known me her whole life. She was a really sweet little girl.



awwww, she was meant to be with you, thats an awsome story! 

I think those floppy pictures are the cutest!! here are my floppies LOL











This is Teek, he passed last year from pasturella  HE was the King of flop! He was the best bunny I have ever had, he was perfect! I miss him!)


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 23, 2010)

Loved the photos!! You're an angel to help her. So thankful she's not pregnant... and you are doing your best to spread the word, screen very carefully, and get her placed in a lifelong home. 

Can you ask if a rescue (or sanctuary place) can put her on future intake list? It's more challenging from our experiences to adopt a solid color white, black, brown bunny. People prefer hollywood type coloring, yet an endearing personality or a devoted person will hopefully see Lily's charm.

Such a lucky girl -- and Many compliments to your daughter for spotted Lily outdoors. That little white-tipped paw, such a sweetheart. 

Any places near you with a rabbit-savvy vet or ability to provide a discount for your boy bun and Lily to be safely neutered/spayed? Will a place like RabbitHaven offer access to their "help and support" vets?

How's Lily doing?


----------



## Bre80Rai (Jun 23, 2010)

hey there, thank you, how sweet! 
Yes believe me I have already turned away 3 people because I felt they were not being honest and I could not get anyone to show me pics of cages or homes....I am VERY picky.
Just because someone says they love animals does not mean they know how to take care of them.

I have got some great new pics of Lilly, every time I come in the room where the bunnies are she starts running and jumping and getting all excited....when I hold her she will NOT stop licking me LOL it is SO cute!

I guess she must be hormonal because of the boys or something but she is STILL pulling out hair...GET THIS she made a nest of hair and put all her toys in it!!! I got pics to prove it, I was thinking OMG no one will believe this! LOL I recently got her a new blanky and hung it from her loft, she likes to go back and forth under it like it is petting her LOL
I sure hope she gets a home with someone who TRUELY sees how special she is....she so cute!

I do have a local low cost clinic I go to, Ronin was fixed there and they did an awsome job...I am going to talk to them and see if they can help me out since I found her and am trying to get her a home...maybe they will.

aahhhh I will try to post those pics asap.



Thats funny about the solid color bunnies, I have always been partial to all gray (thus Ronin) but I think the all white bunnies are beautiful! Lilly reminds me of night rider LOL shes a cool black bunny.


----------

